# LFTS 11/5



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I've heard grunting in 3 different directions and heard chasing twice but no sightings yet


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

One small 6 dogging a doe so far. Where's grandpa?


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful sunrise. Are those spring peepers I'm hearing?


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Just seen a 120ish buck near 127 north of the oil Wells south of Clare exit east side of the road. On his feet just standing there.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

As I was typing my first post I had a deer come in, 10 yards away but it was about 10 minutes too early, I couldn't even tell if it was a buck or not though I thought buck by the body language. He/she crossed the creek and proceeded to go to a bedding area, came back 15 minutes later and it indeed was a "he"... And a shooter, scent checking bedding areas, they're moving today


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Little 3 or 4 point came half add trailing a doe. Since the stands gone I guess I got an extra set I get t hang today. Don't bother me much though as that stand was never supposed to be up so we just hinted it hoping to catch the trespasser lol. Is s great corner to sit


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Had one grunting in the thicket but no sighting yet, jeez its warm!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Slow in ne Kent county


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Small basket rack came sniffing by a minute ago


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Isabella... Grunting and chasing in swamp at dark.. Four point come in from another direction... All quite now except for the half dozen squirrels doing their best big buck sneaking in impressions!


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Seen 5 so far, buck nosing a doe earlier. And one B&C squirrel


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Finishing the paint on the garage today while the weather is summery. Living through you guys today.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Deer were moving early. 8 baldies and one sparky.

Feels like a good morning even though it's warm.

Overcast here in Berrien County


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't seen a thing so far in Hillsdale. Feels like September out here. Looking forward to a cool down.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another warm day is in the forecast. I'm saving my stands for colder weather. I'll be setting up s late firearmsML spot this morning and trying to gain access to a farm for ML and late doe season. I see a beer run in my future.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Second buck just flew threw ... All on a mission.. Want nothing to do with bleat or grunt..


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

I bailed on hunting this morning....yesterday just wasn't fun in that heat. Getting the smoker fired up today for some venison salami's and jerkey!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice view this morning


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Small 8 and spike dogging 4 does all around me for 20 min. Quiet now


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nada so far. This has been the slowest year I have seen for a long time. Started out great, then went downhill.
How many squirrels would it take to equal a hindquarter?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 195247
> Nice view this morning


that's just beautiful.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Nothing moving in N/W Isabella county yet. I definitely overdressed


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

wdf73 said:


> Nada so far. This has been the slowest year I have seen for a long time. Started out great, then went downhill.
> How many squirrels would it take to equal a hindquarter?


I've seen more squirrels this year than I think I've seen in the previous 20.
It makes me almost want to get the .22 and make some squirrel stew


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just rattled in this guy! Kinda a hard choice to make at 10 yds but he got a pass. 10 pt. Both brows started to fork. Hope he gets by the neighbors. He'll be very good next year


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

One great benefit to the warm weather is that the chocolate covered granola bars are soft and chewy!!

There is always a bright side to things!


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Next year all of us will be hoping for 70 degree temps for the Rut. Bucks running crazy with warm temps will be the headline!


----------



## warden (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello from the thumb. Just had a nice 2.5 yr 8 point at 15 yards. Didn't think to take a pick until it was to late. Best of all he crossed my wind and I didn't get busted.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Pretty boring morning so far, dropping







stuff on a button buck to keep entertained lol


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I had to get out. Quick set up for a southwest wind. Good luck


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, work is calling. Good luck to all...


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

3 doe this morning so far no bucks. Did hear one grunting early but quiet now.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

About to head out in a hour or two on the tuscola/ genessee county border looking for a nice buck shot a doe last night got some meat finally.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

4 point pushing some doe's rite now.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, now in 2nd stand for the day.

Usually I don't jump ship on stands in 1 day for fear of bumping deer, but decided to try the ol midday sit. Got to a thick and nasty location, tip toed into the area and noticed new rubs. Got to base of my tree and seen a deer trotting away with tail down. Good tip that it was a buck.

I was right. He looked back, now about 80 yards through heavier cover and I had enough time to get binos out and glass him. Maybe an average 8 point but it sure is hard to ID them through heavy cover. Could have been bigger, may never know.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Also on a side note. I discovered my uninsulated right boot has a hole in it.

I now have my right foot air drying on the expanded mesh platform of the tree stand. Only in Michigan on November 5th....Lol

Sock is drying on a tree branch


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Stuck in stand still just watched a 4 point and spike go at it! Warm or not deer are on their feet. Chasing doe's too.


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

bowhunter1053 said:


> As you can see from my last post I don't do this often.....Regardless figured I would start contributing, all saddled up and ready to go, yesterday saw some chasing with little dudes in the evening, and a ton of bucks in the morning driving home from work, they're on the move regardless of the heat!


Thanks for posting. I have been stuck in this office all month and look forward to reading the updates and seeing the photos of the hunting locations. I finally get three days off next week to hunt and will start this weekend.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Coming back from running errands and saw a heavy 10 point, 125ish laying with a doe in a cut corn field. No timber around for 500 yds. I'm showering now and headed back out.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

ersy


pumpkinhead450 said:


> Coming back from running errands and saw a heavy 10 point, 125ish laying with a doe in a cut corn field. No timber around for 500 yds. I'm showering now and headed back out.


 lm really hoping they don't go into lock down phase this weekend.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

I know. The 3 I saw chasing were all after a group of 5 does that were together. The brute I saw obviously found a lone one who is ready or about ready.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Also on a side note. I discovered my uninsulated right boot has a hole in it.
> 
> I now have my right foot air drying on the expanded mesh platform of the tree stand. Only in Michigan on November 5th....Lol
> 
> Sock is drying on a tree branch


I've got nothing going on here in the thumb but am entertained by this post!


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Haven't seen a deer in the last 7 1/2 hours... Hoping all day sit will pay off.. Turned windy here in Isabella


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

That's great pike eyes.

Sock still drying out. Did have an 8 point 2 YO. Crash in for 5 seconds or so then leave. Sporadic cruising....its on.


----------



## dbakhuyzen (Oct 23, 2007)

Rockn roll N Kent- been real slow the last few hunts. Somethings got to give.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Com'on 5:30 I can hear camp calling me!! Cold front coming tomorrow after this heat wave, should have the boys up n moving heavy all weekend baby!!! Game time!


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Turned windy here as well. Nothing but crickets


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Checking in from Cass city area. After the 10 pointer I had an encounter with 2 nights ago, can't hunt till Monday after tonite.


----------



## moheehahn (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got in the stand in Emmet co. sw wind but gotta hunt, even in this heat.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Also on a side note. I discovered my uninsulated right boot has a hole in it.
> 
> I now have my right foot air drying on the expanded mesh platform of the tree stand. Only in Michigan on November 5th....Lol
> 
> Sock is drying on a tree branch


 try that on a normal yead


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

In the stand they cut the corn next to the woods this am wish I was here then. Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just settled in. Checked my cam two 8's were here this morning and one was BIG. Hope he comes back around.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back in a tree in the SLP. All the corn around us all came down in the last two days. Already had a doe come through. Hopefully they move before this front passes.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in too! Hunting new set from this morning. Sitting about 30 yards from where I saw a dandy on Monday. Sw wind will be perfect if enters the field as planned! Good luck


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Up in the tree. Full of sweat! In my base layer. Lol


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Rockin in my tree in the nw12... saw one already. Atleast with the wind its not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## ihatesquirrels (Oct 25, 2015)

Made it up to Isabella County from MSU..in the stand locked and cocked. Hopefully wind dies down.


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Just got up here in Jackson. Walked out and almost to my stand and watched a doe stand up and then a buck. They high tailed it off. No doubt a shooter buck. Just my luck.


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Settled in about 30 mins and here comes lady and yellow lab. Said she didn't think anyone would be in woods this early. Exercising and walking right through middle of woods. Oh well...


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

On stand behind the house in this strong ssw. Not the wind I would like but it's my day off so I'm hunting happily. Just some turkeys so far.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Bumped one on the way out oh well back at it in isabella county Good luck everyone


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

4pt chasin a doe fawn. Then tried to fight a BB. Stupid deer. Lol


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Cletus is still shooting. Beautiful sunset at least.


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Think I just put a good one down. Happened fast but I think I put a good shot on and heard a crash. Might have been my #1 target buck


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Snake! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Just connected! !! Saw him go down!!! Looks big


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

Get him wacknstack pics plz stuck in daughters dance class


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome wacknstack sweeet! !!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats snake


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Buck down after all day sit! Wrong buck but he's down.:irked:


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats spike


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone that connected today.


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

We'll that escalated quickly. I'm reading like 235 bucks just hit the dirt. Good for all of you. Congrats. Who needs 40 degrees when you got 70s. Congrats!!! Hunt the rut. 
#HTR!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Bowhunt said:


> Shot this guy around noon today. Farmer started picking corn nearby so I decided to wait it out. Had three bucks chasing a lone doe in and out of corn once the combine bumped them to their feet. Amazes me how tight they stuck to corn. Combine would bump them out into a native grass field and they would circle around and head right back in. Finally the bucks lost the doe and this guy came through and gave me a five yard shot.
> View attachment 195280


Very nice!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN said:


> We'll that escalated quickly. I'm reading like 235 bucks just hit the dirt. Good for all of you. Congrats. Who needs 40 degrees when you got 70s. Congrats!!! Hunt the rut.
> #HTR!




That's what I was thinking. Hoping I can follow suit this weekend.


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

He was my number one target buck! Happened fast, not much of a story. Only deer I saw tonight, heard that stick crack and 30 seconds later he stepped out of the pines at 15yds. Easy pass through and he piled up about 50 yd away


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Wtf spike, snake and wack!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Hope all the track and recovery goes well and quick. 60s overnight and a soaker is coming till tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Way to get it done guys!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Stuck working but these reports have me fired up for the weekend. Congrats to all you successful guys today!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Spike Country said:


> Buck down after all day sit! Wrong buck but he's down.:irked:


Let's see em spike! Way to put some points on the board.


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Got into my stand around 4:45. After a few minutes I saw a doe being chased by a good buck. She ran and bedded down 5 yards infront of me. The buck came right in and put a good shot on him, went 100 yards and piled up.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Left the phone in the truck this morning and tonight. Overall a much slower day today than yesterday for us. Tonight was very slow. Need these cooler temps to get the baldys moving to food scources in the daylight. That's been the struggle all week since Monday for night hunts.


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice job bwhunter85. Congrats


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Awesome job guys.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats to all the successful hunters good job and some nice bucks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to all the deer slayers today! Good work


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a few good bucks fell victim in the last hour tonight! Way to stick with it in the heat everyone!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

BwHunter85 said:


> Got into my stand around 4:45. After a few minutes I saw a doe being chased by a good buck. She ran and bedded down 5 yards infront of me. The buck came right in and put a good shot on him, went 100 yards and piled up.


Dude, your having a great year!! Congrats on a great buck. 

BwHunter85 let it "reign blood" today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats bowhunter


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Way to go guys!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Story to come


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Before anyone says anything....yes, it's tagged lol


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow nice job boys!


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Good job today fellas...stuck watching volleyball. Looks like some of the bigs were up and moving tonight.


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

What a bunch of losers. Shooting those baby deer. I am a QDM guy and those deer only look to be 3.5-4.5. I don't shoot unless they are at least 15. Wow awesome bucks guys. Way to go. The first Part was sarcasm just in case anybody doesn't get it!!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

_Congrats to everyone who scored in these tough conditions._


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

WACKNSTACK said:


> Story to come


Wow, what a beauty.


----------

